# Where to put plugs while wading



## willygee

I'm sure this question has been asked many a time but didn't know a succinct way to search for it so creating a new thread - maybe others that are new to wade fishing like me will benefit...

I went wading fishing for the first time on the fourth of July - strictly top waters (no bait for me!)... hit the water right at sunrise and conditions were fairly calm and water was greenish with a hint of brown. Started with a pink she pup and not soon after got my first strike! When I tried to set the hook fish jumped out of the water about a foot and I was "hooked"! Worked that one for a bit then used a bone colored spook jr - caught me first fishing using top water 

It was a small lady fish (didnt even know what it was at the time) and threw it back. After a bit I switched to a mullet looking spook. Got another hit soon after but didnt land. Another few casts and caught my first speck! Measured it and it was too small so back in the drink. Another few casts and hit something big - first red fish on a plug and it was a keeper! As i was bringing it in I thought to let it tire out so I held the line and began messing with the drag - my mistake, fish spit the plug and got away 

Anyway just want to thank pickn'fish for advice he gave prior to the trip... ok now to my question (sorry but felt I had to share my story!)

While wading I used a shotgun belt as a wade belt and it worked well. I tied a few things to it like a tape measure, stringer, pliers, knife and a bait bucket with a rope on it (one of those where you put live bait and just float in the water)... the bait bucket I used for my different plugs and it worked out ok. good thing was i just tied it to the belt and didnt have to think about it. bad thing was when I tied to pull a plug out what a pain that was as the hooks would get tangled and the lid and everything.

SO, my wondering what others do without spending money. I have a large brim hat that ties around my head - would hooking the plugs on there be a good idea? Any cost effective methods would be appreciated!


----------



## Cody C

A tackle tray and a piece of rope to go over your shoulder. Couple spooks, couple jig heads and a bag or two of worms. 
Keep it simple. Too many people go in with so much stuff and its too much stuff to keep up with. 

Put a piece of electrical tape on your rod to measure fish on. 
I don't carry pliers, just a pocket knife in the waste band. And a stringer. 

I've fished with people that take 46 different colors of worms, 82 topwaters, a bait bucket, Stringer, net, pliers, knife, tape measure, boga, extra rod, etc. takes them 30 mins to just get in the water. 

Pick a couple colors you have confidence in, if the fish are there, you'll catch them. 


Cody C


----------



## bragwell

I wear a long sleeve shirt tucked in and keep my wade box in my shirt. In the surf I keep a 51mr, Topwater on my hat, and that's it.

I do use pliers, and a dive knife clipped to my nylon belt.


----------



## Sisco Kid

Less is Best, I've just got to the point of carrying a few tops and a couple of corkys, 2 52mrs and a couple of plastics, all this depends on when and where. 

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## Sisco Kid

Oh and a wade belt for back support and a boga, nippers and fishslick stgr, lures go in a plano flow through box that you can attach a shoulder strap to. 

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## pickn'fish

Willygee, answered your pm... As stated, less is more in surf. BUT, I carry more than needed lure wise. Sometimes wade long way off. I always carry pliers, shoulder bag for lures ($?10)@ FTU pretty reasonable. Go to Bass Pro shop for hook bonnets (I got green ones) to help with tangles. My wade belt came with stringer pliers and water bottle. I like a do-net but be careful when casting not to hook it! Congratulations on the topwater fish and yea whenever you mess with drag with fish on - often it's BIG mistake. Oh well, keep on grinding and keep us posted!


----------



## Realvestor

Don't forget the PFD!!! It usually has pockets to hold a small Plano type lure box and other stuff as well.


----------



## Part Timer

Might try marking your rod instead of carring a tape measure. I used nail polish. Different colors for different species. I only market mine for reds and trout though. That would be one less thing you would have to carry

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pickn'fish

Realvestor said:


> Don't forget the PFD!!! It usually has pockets to hold a small Plano type lure box and other stuff as well.


 X2... that PFD can save your life! I've seen it happen @ Mosquito 25years ago. Another occasion two of three drowned at same place... well worth investment...


----------



## bragwell

Part Timer said:


> Might try marking your rod instead of carring a tape measure. I used nail polish. Different colors for different species. I only market mine for reds and trout though. That would be one less thing you would have to carry
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


Rod RuleR's work great and cost 2.99


----------



## NE14fishing

*Floatmaster*

I use a Floatmaster Wade Fishing Float. It has all of the following, and comes in Artififical or Bait Series, the Bait Series has a large removable bait bucket, I don't fish without it.

2 rod holders
tackle storage box
large fish storage net
20" bump rule
Large removable bait bucket (bait series)

#832-622-4267 ask for Warren.

Wife loves hers also.

Regards,

NE14Fishing


----------



## Part Timer

bragwell said:


> Rod RuleR's work great and cost 2.99


Academy? I seriously have never heard of them. Dont know how I missed that one lol

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willygee

Part Timer said:


> Might try marking your rod instead of carring a tape measure. I used nail polish. Different colors for different species. I only market mine for reds and trout though. That would be one less thing you would have to carry
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2





Cody C said:


> Put a piece of electrical tape on your rod to measure fish on.
> I don't carry pliers, just a pocket knife in the waste band. And a stringer.


Funny thing I marked my rod with blue painters tape for trout and reds b/c i didnt have diff color sharpies that my bro recommended... when i caught that trout i went to measure and i was like "where did my markings go..." - lesson learned. I fortunately had the tape measure and it worked ok but yeah i'm trying to get to a less is more state... thanks for the great suggestions!


----------



## willygee

bragwell said:


> Rod RuleR's work great and cost 2.99


i think this is website but looks to be $6 through that

www.rodrule.com

might check it out if academy has it for $3 or just go ghetto and mess up the wife's nail polish!


----------



## willygee

appreciate everyone's comments and advice - very helpful!


----------



## Part Timer

willygee said:


> i think this is website but looks to be $6 through that
> 
> www.rodrule.com
> 
> might check it out if academy has it for $3 or just go ghetto and mess up the wife's nail polish!


Haha it looks nice and neat. I did a single drip then rolled the rod so its a nice neat single line. The wife came outside a week later and said ummm why do you have my nail polish on your work bench. Just remember to put it back and you will be fine. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tamucc04

I used nail polish for markings unless already on custom rods. Started using the 12$ or so fish grips. The fluorescent ones think are a sponsor here and love them. And flow thru Plano boxes are great for under 10$


----------



## bragwell

These are all I need during summer.


----------



## Makojj

I use an EZ Wade belt w/ a TTF wallet. I can hold a stringer, some tackle, pliers, and have a PFD all in one. Plus it has good back support. Academy had a good sale (like $30 off) a while back, not sure if they still do though.


----------



## willygee

Makojj said:


> I use an EZ Wade belt w/ a TTF wallet. I can hold a stringer, some tackle, pliers, and have a PFD all in one. Plus it has good back support. Academy had a good sale (like $30 off) a while back, not sure if they still do though.


I'll have to check that out - surprised academy would do a discount that big cuz their prices are so low 

back support would actually be really good... i do not have a PFD but if there are recommendations on one with back support that would be appreciated...

i was looking at a fishing mag recently and there happened to be a wading tips article and they pictured a guy taking a trout off his line and he had tucked his rod btw his jaw and shoulder and almost seemed like he had something there helping to hold it... any ideas on that? i use the under armpit method which i got used to by end of day but ended but dropping my reel in the drink a number of times. the wade belts with rod holders seem cool but water is usually right up to that point and don't really want to have my reel in the saltwater if i can avoid it...


----------



## BBBGP

my 2 c. Less is more. Hold your rod with the tools the good lord gave ya'. I take 3 tops, 4 plastic variations and one light corky and one dark corky.


----------



## bragwell

willygee said:


> i think this is website but looks to be $6 through that
> 
> www.rodrule.com
> 
> might check it out if academy has it for $3 or just go ghetto and mess up the wife's nail polish!


Rod RulR at Academy.


----------



## Lakeandbay2

Best thing ever. Plastics and jig head in the front. Top waters in the back. Slides over your shoulders. And doesn't bag around and get in the way like a plastic box and a string.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bragwell

All I carry as far as lures go fits in one small box which fits in the front of my waders, along with two packs of plastics. I keep my pliers and dive knife on my nylon belt. Rod Rul-R on my rod, Boga clipped to the belt and stringer tied to my nylon clip belt. I wear simms breathable waders year round ( vibrio, and jellyfish ), and I don't like getting wet then getting in the car. 
I travel light while wading. Can't stand boxes slung over my shoulder, or around my neck. I've got everything I need without dragging around rafts, donuts, boxes, etc. It makes wade fishing more enjoyable to travel very light IMO.


----------



## Rockclimber

Go to a auto parts store like O'Reilly's and get some narrow pin striping tape to mark your rod at the lengths for flounder, reds and specs. Use a little clear nail polish over top of this to seal it to the rod. Colors are available to compliment your rod colors.


----------



## Goose Lover

I prefer a wade fishing belt with a pouch and plastic box for the lures. The belt has a snap that won't pop open when the surf gets rough. 

A pair of stainless pliers inside a sheath that attaches to the belt is good also. Make sure the pliers have a string or lanyard that is tied to the sheath so that if you drop the pliers you don't lose them.


In the surf best to keep it simple. Just about anything that can come loose or get tangled will in the surf. Just changing lures can be an ordeal sometimes.


----------



## willygee

i prefer a wade belt too. after losing stuff in the drink and trying over the shoulder things i upgraded to a wade belt from academy (H2O brand that was on sale). This one has back support which as I was considering buying separately but just figured to get something that had the support along with other things to carry my gear w/o losing it. I tried it for the first time this weekend and it worked ok - gear was secure and didnt feel i had to worry about anything and back support was ok. I suppose after standing that long ones back will be sore no matter - idk maybe there are better back supports where ur back wont hurt at all after hrs of standing...


----------



## HD

*Simple and works for me...*

I'm all for keeping wading gear compact and simple...for less than $3 this waterproof wallet/ID case works great. I use an aluminum carabiner clip to attach it to a lanyard around my neck or just stick it in a shirt pocket. It can easily hold 3-4 large plugs (or a bunch of soft plastics) and a small "ziploc" bag with pre-cut extra leader material, swivels, and jigheads/hooks.


----------



## bragwell

Fits in the front of my waders.


----------



## ShoalCatter

HD, that's the best one I've seen yet. I usually keep a few diff plastics and a couple jigheads in my shirt pockets. I use a light wading belt and have my pliers and stringer secured on 'em. But a lot of times I just keep the topwater on and wade back to boat to change up the game plan. I'll definitely be trying this out.


----------



## team cut em deep

willygee said:


> I'll have to check that out - surprised academy would do a discount that big cuz their prices are so low
> 
> back support would actually be really good... i do not have a PFD but if there are recommendations on one with back support that would be appreciated...
> 
> i was looking at a fishing mag recently and there happened to be a wading tips article and they pictured a guy taking a trout off his line and he had tucked his rod btw his jaw and shoulder and almost seemed like he had something there helping to hold it... any ideas on that? i use the under armpit method which i got used to by end of day but ended but dropping my reel in the drink a number of times. the wade belts with rod holders seem cool but water is usually right up to that point and don't really want to have my reel in the saltwater if i can avoid it...


If I'm fishing shallow water ill use the rod holder on my belt when taking off fish. When I get a little deeper, biting down on the butt of my rod seems to work best for me. And as far as marking your rod nail polish is the way to go IMO.


----------



## HD

Yea, Shoalcatter give it a try...if you're in Houston you can pick these up at FTU in the kayaking section. You could get two and put one in each chest pocket of a fishing shirt...keeps you're stuff out of the salt until you actually use it.


----------

